# Quick food question



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

have put it here so can get some quick answers hopefully 


Can I feed zippy prawn cracker's what you get from the chinese takeaway ?

or are they a big no no


----------



## Eagleeye890 (May 11, 2012)

Personally, I wouldn't because I think those are fried. They look harmless, but I think they're also bad for you!


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

I err'd on the side of cautious and did not give him any , I don't have them often as Chinese is a once in awhile treat , 

Zippy loves the smell of my food when it arrives and puts on this display of a half starved tiel and he has started to make these pitiful chirping noise when I eat even tho he has plenty of yummy stuff already . He is worse than a dog begging lol

He also has developed a habit of ' helping himself ' when I am not looking which is why I asked about the crackers to begin with lol


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

I work on the basis that anything fried or salted is a non-starter.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

When I get Chinese take-out I gave my tiel some of the steamed white rice. He loves it. I don't think it has a lot of nuntritional value but I don't think it's "bad" either.


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeah I have let zippy snaffle some of the rice before, have not let touch anything else tho he did seem quite interested in the beansprouts but not sure if they are ok so I shoo'ed him away from them/ I will def keep him away from the prawn crackers lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If the beansprouts aren't covered in anything I think they'd be fine but mine are usually doused in this really yummy sauce lol. 

I would've said no on the crackers too for the salt content alone.


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

I have noticed Tiels get really persistent when food is about even if they don't like it they feel the need to stick their beaks in it even when you give them some they leave it because whats on your plate looks way better even if it is the same thing .

it's one of the many things I love about them


----------

